# Highline when horse camping



## TrailheadSupply (Sep 6, 2012)

I think I would rather just save the money and tie a quick release knot


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

A highline is my last means of confinement while camping. Had too many horses get major rope burns on their pasterns from getting their hind foot up over the highline.

If I do highline, I tie with a 1/4 inch cotton rope place inside a smooth piece of plastic garden hose. If they do get caught they'll break the rope, before doing any damage. Yes, you'll have a loose horse now and again, but I'd rather have a loose one as a rope burn.


----------



## TrailheadSupply (Sep 6, 2012)

bbsmfg3 I think you are referring to picketing. A properly tied highline is above your stocks head. but if picketing your garden hose suggestion works well. I would also add put a panic snap on each end of that rope, at the picket stake and the hobble just in case. A highline, if properly setup is a great stock containment tool. I highline my pack string everytime i go out for days on end.


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

I know some folks seem to never have any problem highlining or picketing. I've had trouble with both, especially in the summer time with flies. They'll get a fly on their ear and reach up with their back foot to get it off and ping go, foot over the tie line(picket or highline).

And I've seen folks that have never had one have a problem and then eventually they do, and results in a terrible rope burn. I just don't chance it. Not worth it. Broken rope, and loose horse, is a lot better than an rope burn.

If they are trained to tie, the 1/4 rope, is more than enough to hold them. Why chance it.

A word of caution, be careful not to buy the 1/4 cotton clothes line rope that has the steel cable on the inside of the rope. I saw that once and the guy had a major, major rope burn.

I saw a guy several years back that tied with one rear hobble and attached that to a 20 ft lead fastened to a stake with a rivot, that was driven into the ground. I thought the horse would get all tangled up, but it never did. Like to know how he trained that horse to get out of the tangles.

Saw another neat trick. While in the Utah mountains we ran a cross a sheep herder that trained his horses to stay within a imaginery circle around the feed wagon. Tried to get him to tell us how, but never did get a straight answer. We'd ride by, and his horses would come lickety split towards us, and stop short of the edge of the imaginery circle.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Everyone must highline different than we do. We use 2 old cinches to wrap around a couple of trees, run a rope through the buckles and put it up as high as we can reach up in the air. Usually 6+ feet. Then hang a rope down just far enough so the horse can lower it's head to a water bucket. We've never had a problem doing it that way. That fancy dohicky looks pretty snazzy to me but I still like a quick release knot. 
My dream is to have those high tie things that attach to a trailer. Have to save a few $$ first though. Those are for we lightweights who "trailer" camp :wink:
Tilt-Tie Horse Trailer Ties


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Anymore, I just tie a prussic loop around my highline and slip my lead through the loop. Light and easy to pack, I can make a new one in flash if I loose or destroy one. And you can't beat the price


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

"Everyone must highline different than we do. We use 2 old cinches to wrap around a couple of trees, run a rope through the buckles and put it up as high as we can reach up in the air. Usually 6+ feet. Then hang a rope down just far enough so the horse can lower it's head to a water bucket. We've never had a problem doing it that way."

That's the typical way. Eventually, you'll get one with their hind foot over the lead. The resulting rope burn is nasty.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Ahh Thanks bbsmfg3, I was assuming you meant over the high line. My mini brain was not grasping how a horse could get a leg over a 6' high rope :lol:


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Pickets get loose, we always check their leads and the picket and adjust them as needed. Their water bucket is directly under their lead which requires them to step to the side which takes up slack in their lead. They have enough rope to drink and lay down with their head up. I have not had any issues over the years but again, I always check the picket and their leads.


----------



## pasturepony (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm going on a horse camping "clinic" this weekend and will be the first time we highline. I'm going to try to set it up this weekend to give them a test go.  Would love to stake them but the kits seems stupidly expensive for a piece of rope and a stake. I'm waiting till one goes on sale.


----------

